# Been water bath canning for years,want to start pressure canning now.



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I want to get my wife a pressure canner and, we do not have a bunch of bucks,I would love to get her an all american but they are muy dinero, I was thinking about a presto 23 quart pressure canner from wallyworld for $79.00 for Xmas? any input about this particular one?.I know that we will be getting some extra sealing gaskets.we want to start pressure canning especially after the harvest as we still have a butt load of tomatoes in the freezer and we want to start with those and do some chili, pasta sauce and tomato sauce up for a start.I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this particular one.any advice is welcome .


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I want to get my wife a pressure canner and, we do not have a bunch of bucks,I would love to get her an all american but they are muy dinero, I was thinking about a presto 23 quart pressure canner from wallyworld for $79.00 for Xmas? any input about this particular one?.I know that we will be getting some extra sealing gaskets.we want to start pressure canning especially after the harvest as we still have a butt load of tomatoes in the freezer and we want to start with those and do some chili, pasta sauce and tomato sauce up for a start.I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this particular one.any advice is welcome .


I just put one of those on my list! I want to be able to can meat without risking a horrible death from botulism. I really want the American but $220 seems a bit steep although it looks like it will last significantly longer and I don't think it needs gaskets.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, we were too, it is a pretty steep price.the presto does have some very good reviews.It looks like its still made here too.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just got an All American. Those things are _stout_, like the kind you'd drag across the prairie in your covered wagon so you could pass it down to your kids stout. I would suggest looking on Craigslist and, if they're still going in your area, yard sales. Pressure canners are one of those things people buy but never get around to using and then sell for cheap.

I looked at Presto and they've got great reviews on Amazon. I have no personal experience but I decided to go with All American because it's going to outlast me.

Here's another thought: I haven't even used mine yet but I'm seeing how it would be prudent to have more than one since you have to let them cool completely down between batches, unlike the water bath where you can plop a new batch in right away. So having two would allow you to keep going on an all-day marathon when you have a lot to put up. So...you could go for a less expensive one like the Presto to get your feet wet and see if you like pressure canning and then save up for an All American, using both when harvest is in full swing.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

DHS will probably be knocking on my door, searches on ebay and craigslist for pressure cookers/canners.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I never ever thought about a pressure canner until a woman showed me and gave me a can of chicken she canned in
a pressure canner. Wow! even if you buy the more expensive one you are going to be dollars ahead. The food you can cann 
at home including meat is far better than anything you can buy. And even after TSHTF wild game can be preserved this way.
I have hear a lot of people say "I'll just kill a deer for food" Then what? Eat for one day and the rest goes to waste?

A pressure canner should be a preppers tool. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also the risk of botulism is greatly reduced with a pressure canner due to the higher temperatures obtained while canning 
Good food that is good for many years on the shelf without preservatives. No matter what the cost is a good deal


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We saved and bought the American. I, too, would like to have second one. Having a glass top stove means I have to use our camp stove, but it's worth it. I like not having to worry about gaskets or having the gauge recalibrated/tested every year.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Find a used pressure canner at the thrift stores. If it uses a gasket order five new ones so you have them when they fail.
You don't need to buy new - those things last forever!
You can use a canner on a glass top stove. There are even canners that work on the induction stoves but they are not the aluminum ones.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have the 79$ one from Walmart, and have used it about 4 times, but so far only to make roasts and chickens. I haven't ever canned before, so just the first "test" and then use were pretty scary. Leon has some great videos of some pressure cooked chicken he made.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think the weight of a full canner is something I want to try on the glass cooktop. The manufacturer of the stove says not to and so does All American. I would rather replace a camp cook stove than my kitchen stove. I know when we finally get to Arizona - I will not have a glass top stove.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I have have 3 pressure cookers and 4 water bath. Much faster to have all going at the same time....
what I recomend is to figure out what you want to use them for and get the size that will fit this the best. of course the all american are built to last forever but what happens if you invest high dollar and then don't use it? I have used the Presto's for years with no problem, but for long term would always have and extra every thing just like with all my tools. That would include the seal, rockers and pressure gauge if it has one. 
If you are only going to get one then get one that is tall enough to do a double stack of jars or the 2 quart jars. this will save you a lot of time if you can do twice as much at a time. 
another thing to consider is if you will want the one with the dial gauge or the weighted rockers. the dial gauge needs more monitoring to make sure the temp stays consistant but at the same time I personally prefer the gauge since I have more options on pressure than the rockers that are only 5, 10 or 15 lbs. 

there is a video out there that will compare a bunch of different canners. try searching and watch it. it may help you decide.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> We saved and bought the American. I, too, would like to have second one. Having a glass top stove means I have to use our camp stove, but it's worth it. I like not having to worry about gaskets or having the gauge recalibrated/tested every year.


WE have a glass top stove also,and we water bath canned a lot already on it.so,you cant pressure can on a glass top?...we have a gigantic coleman propane camp stove too,if need be.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The weight of the pressure canner can crack the stove top and the jiggling can scratch it. I water bath can on it all the time too. The camp stove works well for the pressure canner even when cold outside.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Just opened a jar of Banana peppers 2 days ago, I did this summer in June...man they taste so Gooood!!! I have 16 more jars woot woot!!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just read the pdf on this particular canner,it just says range,.....does not mention glass or gas cooktop...I will have to talk with the missus about this one....how about on the gas bbq?.pdf says not in excess of 12,000 btus.ours is 12k.but, that can be controlled I presume.


----------

